# Hsinying



## jblanford (Oct 17, 2007)

I have two Paphs. with Hsinying in the cross. My wife looked at one of the tags and said what's this and I did'nt know how pronounce it "HELP". Jim.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like "sin-ying", it's a nursery.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Looks like "sin-ying", it's a nursery.



Yep, that's how I always figured it was pronounced. I don't really have any idea, though.


----------



## Hien (Oct 17, 2007)

Taiwanese cross.


----------



## jblanford (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank You.


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I've always pronounced it kind of like 'shh'. So 'shinying'. I don't know if that is right or not, I may have misunderstood the chinese grad student who was trying to teach me. I don't have an ear for chinese, as much as I try.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

I can pronounce it but it's easiest to spell it out phonetically so the gwuy-low can pronounce it.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> gwuy-low



:rollhappy:

There he goes, brandishing his superiority again.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2007)

MoreWater said:


> :rollhappy:
> 
> There he goes, brandishing his superiority again.



Nope, not superiority connection w/ my mongolian brotha's.


----------



## Paphs_in_Rocks (Oct 17, 2007)

Although my ear for languages is not the best, a Taiwanese colleague pronouces it kind of half-way between sin-ying and shin-ying. The nursery is called Ching Hua Orchids and is located in Hsinying very close to Tainan. Plants with either Hsinying or Ching Hua in their name come from this nursery.
In-Charm Orchids has a nursery in the same general area also and I hope I can make a visit there some time in the not to distant future.


----------

